# Yamaha Bws/Zuma 72v LifePO4



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

I can't help with the motorcycle but be cautious of Headway Headquarters.

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=50913&highlight=headway+headquarters

Sorry to disrupt the thread, good luck with your build there are quite a few motorcycle conversions on here that you can learn from.


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

aflores said:


> I am going for LifePO4, and, the only ones I can match up to the bike (Under the seat, helmet space and fuel tank, are 22x these: http://stores.headway-headquarters.com/-strse-1/Headway,-batteries,-EV,-solar/Detail.bok


You don't need 22x headway 10Ah to have 72v 150Ah...... you need 330 cells!!!!!

You range of 80 miles seem imposible to reach.....

I have a good exemple for you : 
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/suzuki-drz-sm-2005-electric-48239.html

I put cells at many place, but I only have 90 cells on the bike. That give to me aproximatively 30 miles at 35 MPH of average speed.


----------



## Harold in CR (Sep 8, 2008)

Have you looked into the Motorcycle hub motor ?? That would give you room for more batteries inside the frame. Also, allow for regen braking for a LITTLE extra range ??


----------



## aflores (Nov 21, 2010)

> can't help with the motorcycle but be cautious of Headway Headquarters.


I only used the link as an example, thanks for the warning though! I'm trying to source everything out from European countries, as the cost of importing expensive parts will be really high.



> You don't need 22x headway 10Ah to have 72v 150Ah...... you need 330 cells!!!!!


Oh, please, can you explain to me how do I do those calculations? I thought it was strange to have so few batteries. I had seen your thread and you made an awesome bike!



> Have you looked into the Motorcycle hub motor ?? That would give you room for more batteries inside the frame. Also, allow for regen braking for a LITTLE extra range ??


I haven't found a hub motor that fit what I want. Most are only 48v, and I wanted at least 72v for efficiency, and those who are 72v or more have really low Kw and most have a mph max of about 25-35! Regen braking is something I want to use, as I even though of putting up some solar panels, but I read around here that they can make the whole system even heavier.

Keep the comments coming!

Btw, Before I though about Lifepo4, I was thinking about using lipo's, but from what I could search in several stores, a 20c battery will have a high voltage and a low Ah rating, so, can I have a sum of batteries that will have a higher voltage than the motor or controller?

Thanks


----------



## Harold in CR (Sep 8, 2008)

If you haven't seen this, click the link. He tested the design on a race track. Can do well over 30MPH. 

http://www.enertrac.net/product.php


----------

